# Clowns...



## Torpedos (Jan 16, 2008)

I could keep a pair by them selves in a 10gal?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

IMHO, 30g minimum, depending on the species.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

You could get away with it with a pair of false percula clowns... but that would be the bare minimum tank size, and larger clowns like maroons would be out of the question.
If you go to a 15g or 20g, you'd be better off.

Or consider firefish, maybe? They're a big smaller.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

False perculas shouldn't even thought of being kept in a 10g


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I know I might get flammed for saying this but i would argrue that you can get away with ahve a pair of true or false perculas in a 10g tank. Because they are a pair there would be no aggression towards them and it would also mean they really only need on place to call home. I watch my pair of clowns in the 75 gallon and they stay in the around the same mushroom rock unless they are going after food. One of the hobbiest that got me started by giving me free corals and additives has a pair of clowns in 10g tank who seem to be thriving. So in short i would argure you can keep a pair of false or true perculas in a 10g but only them for the others get two big.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

that is of course with proper care and diligent water changes.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a pair of false percs (this all goes for true percs, too), and they don't leave their area, either. I'd day they use about 8 gallons of water area - OPEN water area, that is. 10g with not too much LR and no other fish would be bare minimum... possible, but a bit bigger would be much easier / better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

We have a 1000 gallon SW display tank at my work...out of the many fish in there, our pair of true percs is are prolly one of my favorite fish. The cool thing about them tho, is that their anenome is right out in front, and like someone said above, they never really venture more than 1-1.5 feet away from the anenome unless it;s feeding time.


----------

